

New Picwing widget with summer 2008 photos by Garry Tan - pg
http://ycombinator.com/?newwidget

======
fallentimes
I begged, but they didn't include my 3 months of no haircut photo:
<http://danhau.posterous.com/no-haircut-for-three-months>

It even pimps the YC logo.

Ah, the joys of not having a real job.

------
truebosko
Man, I am so pumped for when Picwing gets out of "beta" (if you can call it
that) and the price is lowered, more frames are added, etc.

I will be on this so fast because with myself out of the house, and my young
brother going in 1-2 years it's the perfect gift for my mom.

Good job you guys, I hope everything works out for you!

~~~
omakase
Agreed - my parents and grandparents would love it. In fact once they get the
shipping time down I think price isn't even that big of a deal to a lot of
consumers. If my dad could put it in my grandma's living room next week he'd
definitely pay $250.

~~~
brlewis
If money isn't the problem, just get a regular wifi frame now and get a
Picwing later.

<http://bountii.com/search.php?item=SPF-83V>

~~~
omakase
The simplicity of my brother, sister, and me all being able to email our
photos to one address and have them show up for our grandmother is what is
really awesome about the Picwing.

AFAIK the samsung doesn't have that feature. I see it accepts RSS feeds so
there are ways around that, but that's already getting too complicated.

~~~
brlewis
Use it in conjunction with ourdoings and you could email your photos to an
address that puts them all on the frame.

Edit: Your grandmother doesn't need to know anything about RSS if you
configure the frame for her. She can just turn it on and off. Someday Picwing
will give her an easy way to switch between feeds, but for now just set up one
feed that you and your siblings send your photos to. (You _can_ switch feeds
on the Samsung, but it involves pressing a combination of buttons on the
back.)

Your brother and sister don't have to be super technical either. You set up
the site within <http://ourdoings.com/> and create one email address. If you
don't care about the web site distinguishing whose photos are whose, just give
that email address to your brother and sister.

If you want to distinguish whose photos are whose, your brother and sister can
go to the site you created, click the Edit tab, and "volunteer." After you
approve them, they can go in and create their own email addresses, or upload
by other methods, and photos will have your individual names associated with
them.

------
rantfoil
Congrats to the picwing team for a great widget. It's really well done!
They're a super talented team, and it's rare to get together people that can
just really kick ass on both hardware and software.

Also, not all of those photos are mine, so I can't take 100% credit ;-)

